# spring snow goose migration



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

i have 500 rags 75 silos 2 doz full bodies 4 hovering snows and 2 doz shells can i have an effective set to bag spring snows and how? also going to b in nd 2mro where should i start to look for large groups of snows


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Either in the sky or in a field somewhere!!! :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ask this on the snow goose forum. k:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

yes but it'll be tough with sunny shies and south winds


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

Seriously, how can you have a spread like this and claim to not know whether or not you can shoot snows over them. I mean, you must have done your research to find out what to buy and in doing this research, you have never once discovered any advice on how to produce an effective decoy spread?


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

i hunt mostly in the fall and was just wondering if there was and more effective spring set ups there smartass


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm under pressure, I spent all this money and I need birds now dammit. :lol:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

wisconsingoosehunter said:


> Seriously, how can you have a spread like this and claim to not know whether or not you can shoot snows over them. I mean, you must have done your research to find out what to buy and in doing this research, you have never once discovered any advice on how to produce an effective decoy spread?


He's asking for help. If you don't have any, don't bother responding.


----------



## sdhunter (Mar 28, 2006)

This is not worth talking about it!!!!!! :withstupid: uke:


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Try scouting like everyone else
:lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If your spread works in the fall.it will work in the spring.....but in the spring you can use an ecaller....If I were you I would get one.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Spotted these by Westhope..................


----------

